# Imagitarium Black Sand Pictures?



## ricktfoster (Feb 15, 2017)

Does anyone have pictures of this sand in their tanks??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tater12 (Mar 8, 2019)

Old pic of my 60 gallon I had.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

tater12 said:


> Old pic of my 60 gallon I had.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In your experience, does the color of the sand hold up long term? In other words, is it painted?


----------



## tater12 (Mar 8, 2019)

varanidguy said:


> In your experience, does the color of the sand hold up long term? In other words, is it painted?




The color does seem a bit more grey than black after having some for a while. It’s not painted black but I did have trouble growing some stems in it, might have been ferts, but I would rather get BDBS since that would be more cost effective.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

tater12 said:


> The color does seem a bit more grey than black after having some for a while. It’s not painted black but I did have trouble growing some stems in it, might have been ferts, but I would rather get BDBS since that would be more cost effective.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I use BDBS in my 40 breeder and love it, but my reservation about it is that it's for a new nano build and buying the big bag, albeit cheaper, seems like a waste.

I do have Fluval Stratum right now that I was planning on using, but I'm second guessing myself since I don't have an RO unit... :|


----------



## ricktfoster (Feb 15, 2017)

varanidguy said:


> I use BDBS in my 40 breeder and love it, but my reservation about it is that it's for a new nano build and buying the big bag, albeit cheaper, seems like a waste.
> 
> 
> 
> I do have Fluval Stratum right now that I was planning on using, but I'm second guessing myself since I don't have an RO unit... :|




Do you have any photos of this? The only reason I’ve been holding back on going with BDBS is the specks of gold in it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tater12 (Mar 8, 2019)

I’ll take some up close pictures of some patches I have so you can decide if you want it haha.


----------



## ricktfoster (Feb 15, 2017)

tater12 said:


> I’ll take some up close pictures of some patches I have so you can decide if you want it haha.




Great, thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

ricktfoster said:


> Do you have any photos of this? The only reason I’ve been holding back on going with BDBS is the specks of gold in it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












This is an old photo and the tank has transformed since, but it shows a lot of the BDBS. I’ll get a picture up close for you tonight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ricktfoster (Feb 15, 2017)

varanidguy said:


> This is an old photo and the tank has transformed since, but it shows a lot of the BDBS. I’ll get a picture up close for you tonight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Appreciate that! Nice looking take too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babystarz (Sep 25, 2012)

I don't have this stuff but if you scroll down to the reviews in this Amazon listing several people who bought it posted pictures of it from different angles in their own tanks: https://www.amazon.com/Imagitarium-Black-Aquarium-Sand-LBS/dp/B076FVMK2T/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=imagitarium+black+sand&qid=1555453617&s=gateway&sr=8-1#CustomerImages


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

ricktfoster said:


> Appreciate that! Nice looking take too!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Here you go. It’s pretty true black. I mixed in some aquasoil for nutrients, that’s what the brown orbs are.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snapdragon (Mar 31, 2019)

varanidguy said:


> In your experience, does the color of the sand hold up long term? In other words, is it painted?



Don't know how long term you're thinking of, but I've had it in my tank for over two years now, and haven't noticed any color changes - I can't see any difference if I compare it to the unused partial bag I've got sitting around.


----------



## evil8 (Aug 7, 2018)

Topfin black sand (this was over a month ago) in standard 45 gallon

https://flic.kr/p/2efe65L


----------



## ricktfoster (Feb 15, 2017)

evil8 said:


> Topfin black sand (this was over a month ago) in standard 45 gallon
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/2efe65L




I saw this brand at pet smart today. It looks pretty good. Do you have a pics closer up?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

